# prélever de l’argent / retirer de l’argent



## Cookiezhuo

Bonjour.

Est-ce que “prélever” et “retirer” de l’argent signifient la même chose?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pas exactement : on peut considérer que retirer, c'est toujours prélever, mais que, "prélever", ce n'est pas nécessairement retirer. Il faut savoir aussi si on parle de vocabulaire bancaire au sens strict, ou bien de termes plus généraux.


----------



## Cookiezhuo

Si je dis “je n’ai plus d’argent sur moi. Je dois retirer de l’argent au distributeur.”  Est-ce que je peux utiliser le verbe prélever dans cette phrase?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Est-ce que je peux utiliser le verbe prélever dans cette phrase ?


Tu peux utiliser « prélever » : tu seras compris, mais la formulation n'est pas naturelle : en effet, on utilise plutôt _prélever_ pour  retirer de l'argent sur le compte d'un tiers => ce n'est pas le titulaire du compte qui tire de l'argent sur son compte, mais un organisme bancaire.


> Si je dis “Je n’ai plus d’argent sur moi. Je dois retirer de l’argent au distributeur.”


Tu utilises _retirer_, c'est le verbe employé tous les jours.


----------



## snarkhunter

Cookiezhuo said:


> Si je dis “je n’ai plus d’argent sur moi. Je dois retirer de l’argent au distributeur.”  Est-ce que je peux utiliser le verbe prélever dans cette phrase?


Rien ne l'interdirait dans l'absolu, et ce ne serait pas faux. Mais ce n'est pas le terme consacré pour cette opération : on parle bien d'un "retrait" et non d'un "prélèvement".

Il faut bien distinguer ce qui serait possible de ce qui se pratique dans les faits.


----------



## Cookiezhuo

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Terio

N'essayez pas de prélever de l'argent à un guichet : vous risquez de vous retrouver au poste de police !


----------



## Philippides

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Tu utilises _retirer_, c'est le verbe employé tous les jours.


Je crois que j'utilise plutôt "tirer de l'argent"
La nuance est légère je l'avoue.


----------



## snarkhunter

Philippides said:


> Je crois que j'utilise plutôt "tirer de l'argent"
> La nuance est légère je l'avoue.


... mais sans doute guère logique. A moins que tu ne parles dans ce cas d'effectuer un trait et non un _retrait_ !


----------



## lemon9

On utilise le mot prélevé seulement quand il s’agit d’un prélèvement. Le prélèvement est un contrat qu’on signe pour la location d’un appartement, quand on fait un prêt, payer ses factures. On donne alors son rib (coordonnées bancaires) et on est alors preleve sur son compte bancaire , l´EDF nous prend l’argent nécessaire soit pour des montants fixes soit pour des montants en fonction des consommations. Depuis peu en France les impôts sont prélevés aussi avec un montant fixe pris directement sur le compte bancaire par les impôts en fonction des revenus déclarés.


----------



## Nanon

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> on utilise plutôt _prélever_ pour  retirer de l'argent sur le compte d'un tiers => ce n'est pas le titulaire du compte qui tire de l'argent sur son compte, mais un organisme bancaire.


Bien entendu, on donne l'ordre à la banque de faire l'opération mais on peut dire _prélever _même si on ne retire pas d'argent sur le compte d'un tiers. Par exemple, si j'ai un compte épargne et un compte courant (un compte chèques), je peux prélever une somme sur mon compte épargne pour la virer sur mon compte chèques. 



lemon9 said:


> Le prélèvement est un contrat qu’on signe pour la location d’un appartement, quand on fait un prêt, payer ses factures.


On utilise effectivement _prélever_ pour le loyer, les impôts, l'électricité, les abonnements divers... mais on parle de _règlement _/ de _paiement par prélèvement automatique_. Le contrat (le _bail_, pour une location) ne constitue pas un paiement : on passe ou on signe un contrat, et selon ce contrat, on peut être obligé de payer, que ce soit sous forme de prélèvement automatique, par chèque, etc...

@Cookiezhuo, il existe aussi un synonyme dans le langage courant pour _retirer _de l'argent au distributeur : _sortir_ _de l'argent / sortir du liquide _(de l'argent liquide).


----------



## Philippides

Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais entendu "sortir de l'argent". 
Une formule que j'aime bien, c'est "acheter de l'argent". A ne pas dire sérieusement bien sûr !


----------



## Nanon

Pourtant, je ne suis pas toute seule à l'avoir entendu...


> _"J’utilise encore un peu de liquide pour payer les taxis à Paris car les chauffeurs le demandent. Mais sinon j’utilise la carte, le sans contact, ou le téléphone, en permanence"_, explique un autre client. _"Ça permet de faire des paiements plus facilement et d’éviter de sortir du liquide ou des choses comme ça"_, précise un jeune homme.
> Économie : l'argent liquide est-il en voie de disparition ?





> Le plus simple est de sortir de l’argent au distributeur de l’aéroport et de sortir le montant maximum de 10 000 INR (approximativement 125€).
> Changer euros en roupies : sur place ou en France ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Nanon said:


> @Cookiezhuo, il existe aussi un synonyme dans le langage courant pour _retirer _de l'argent au distributeur : _sortir_ _de l'argent / sortir du liquide _(de l'argent liquide).


Je pense que "sortir" dans ce cas a un sens plus général que juste effectuer un retrait à un distributeur : pour moi, c'est avant tout effectuer un retrait sur un compte. Voire même effectuer une dépense.


----------



## jekoh

Oui, dans le premier exemple du message #13, le sens n'est probablement pas d'aller au distributeur retirer de l'argent mais simplement celui de sortir des billets de son portefeuille.


----------



## Nanon

snarkhunter said:


> Je pense que "sortir" dans ce cas a un sens plus général que juste effectuer un retrait à un distributeur : pour moi, c'est avant tout effectuer un retrait sur un compte. Voire même effectuer une dépense.


Mais le distributeur est le moyen principal, actuellement, pour sortir / retirer de l'argent liquide... Cela fait des années, que dis-je : des décennies, que je n'ai pas retiré d'argent liquide au guichet !


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est vrai. Je pense d'ailleurs que cela ne présenterait de légitimité que dans un petit village qui ne serait pas équipé d'un "DAB" : dans ce cas, le bureau de poste local (quand il y en a un) reste souvent le seul moyen d'obtenir des espèces.


----------



## JClaudeK

snarkhunter said:


> Je pense que "sortir" dans ce cas a un sens plus général que juste effectuer un retrait à un distributeur



 "sortir de l'argent (de son compte)" signifie pour moi enlever de l'argent de son compte/de ses économies de quelque manière que ce soit.

Quand je vais au distributeur, "je prends (tout simplement) de l'argent".


----------

